# Picture of one of the pooches.



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Here she is 1 year old.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

She's pretty! Looks like she just got finished playing & running around.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah her little brother who is way bigger than she is play like wild animals in the park. They love the Botanical gardens.


----------



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

I love how she's laying in this picture, with her legs straight out in the back


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Its funny how she does that, most of the time she looks like super dog. She lays in like a flying position.


----------



## Hawaiian (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice Looking Pooch there. Now how about little brother. I think he needs some internet time too.

Ike


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok here he is, his name is Bruiser hes 77lbs, blood hound/Rott mix. Or Florida black dog.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Aww, they're both sweet!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks JanS, Bruiser and Fern say thanks as well.


----------

